# Has anyone experienced this????



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok,

I caught the wife having an affair with a 69 year old man in 2010. She was all remorseful, and we reconciled. Five months after the legal reconcilliation, she moved out, claiming I would never get over the affair. She then went after friends, and managed to destroy an 8 year friendship. She was suddenly their best friend and always at their home. I questioned it, and learned my friend showed her text messages he and I had communicated with ...in confidence. Anyway, now all she does is lie to me. She told multiple firends that I did not make enough money for her. WHen I called her out on it, after hearing about it, she said I would have to have been a party to the conversation. Later on, she denied having ever said anything. She literally is lying about everything now. It is to the point I question my memory. Has anyone else dealt with an "ex to be" that lied and tried to manipulate? I mean literally lying about everything now.
I trusted her...then my attorney called her out on a lie, and it added $7000 to my settlement.

Thanks,

c2500


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

c2500 said:


> Ok,
> 
> I caught the wife having an affair with a 69 year old man in 2010. She was all remorseful, and we reconciled. Five months after the legal reconcilliation, she moved out, claiming I would never get over the affair. She then went after friends, and managed to destroy an 8 year friendship. She was suddenly their best friend and always at their home. I questioned it, and learned my friend showed her text messages he and I had communicated with ...in confidence. Anyway, now all she does is lie to me. She told multiple firends that I did not make enough money for her. WHen I called her out on it, after hearing about it, she said I would have to have been a party to the conversation. Later on, she denied having ever said anything. She literally is lying about everything now. It is to the point I question my memory. Has anyone else dealt with an "ex to be" that lied and tried to manipulate? I mean literally lying about everything now.
> I trusted her...then my attorney called her out on a lie, and it added $7000 to my settlement.
> ...


Yep. Definitely experienced that. Read my story on the private forums.

Just understand that people that lie and manipulate like that are not normal or rational. Don't try to understand them because their brain does not work the same way as yours.

Read the book Emotional Vampires, it will rock your sh*t.

You can spend years of your life figuring out WHY she acts the way she does (genetics, upbringing, combo of both), but at the end of the day all you need to know is that you'll never know how they truly feel in their heart, because THEY aren't sure how they truly feel. These kind of personalities have no sense of self, no self-esteem. Their personality is based on who they surround themself with.

If she's around you she may be family oriented. If she goes out with her friends she turns into a single wh*re. Put her alone and isolate her and she'll start getting anxious because she won't know how to act.


----------



## Annanukian (Aug 27, 2012)

My wife had always been allowing everything that walked to climb up on her, but I only found this out a few years ago. Recently she let my best friend climb up on her and when she was confronted about it, she falsely accused him of rape. I have no moved out because of her lies, she has destroyed my life over the past 15yrs and it would take forever to tell you everything she has done. But my advice, is dump her and never speak to her again and have nothiing to do with anyoen who has anything to do with her.


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sad to say other have dealt with this. She is intelligent, but now her stories are changing. She made it clear she wanted our house, so I agreed for her to buy me out. She said she had helped do things, etc., and that no one would appreciate the "extras" (I am a licensed builder). Now, it is that she wanted me to have the money to build my own house. It literally will drive you crazy wondering what will come out of her mouth next. Not to mention her one time strong moral/ethical code that has evolved into the lie of the minute.

Oh well, we are done anyway.


----------



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

You just have to move on. Its really tough as I have been struggling with moving on since my divorce. But looking back its just the best advice I wish I could have taken.

Do your thing, find a hobby, dive head first into it. Take care of yourself and have very little downtime for a while. Grab your friends and catch football games, etc etc. Whatever it takes. MUCH sooner rather than later you will look back on this and be glad you did.


----------

